# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum resources and integration, Australian Centre of Excellence for Quantum Computation & Communication Technology, The University of New South Wales , Sydney, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Australian Centre of Excellence for Quantum Computation & Communication Technology

----------


## Airicist

Erbium: Building block for a global quantum internet

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> A major leap for practical building blocks of a quantum internet: New research from an Australian team demonstrates how to dramatically improve the storage time of a telecom-compatible quantum memory, a vital component of a global quantum network.
> 
> The technology operates in the same 1550 nanometre band as today’s telecommunications infrastructure. It can also be operated as a quantum light source or used as an optical link for solid-state quantum computing devices such as superconducting qubits and silicon qubits.

----------

